# ***OFFICIAL*** Ronda Rousey vs. Liz Carmouche Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Women's Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Women's Bantamweight Championship*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hell yeah! It might sound crazy but I'm more excited for this fight than any other main event in recent memory.

Will Liz be able to pull of the upset or will Ronda take another limb home with her?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Liz all the way


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Giiiirrrilla is getting her arm snapped off. Standard Rousey fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ronda's gonna snap that lesbian's arm off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Girl-Rilla is going to derail the Rousey hype train, she's going to crash the Rowdy bandwagon.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My BOLD prediction 



Ronda by armbar


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm thinking Ronda via a blood choke of some sort. Just a wild prediction.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ronda by armbar, sorry I'm boring like that.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Ill go out on the limb and say Rousey by armbar in the 1st Round.

I really cant believe that they didnt try to stack this card. Hardcore fans may like these fights. But honestly all I objectively see are either no names or mismatches that are going to have 1 sided beatdowns all across the card. The new ranking systems make it look worse, almost no ranked fighters on this card and the ones that are ranked in Top 10 are fighting unranked fighters. They really are banking that Rousey will pull out Jon Jones like PPV numbers. Silva vs Stann Japan Card is WAY more stacked and that one is on Fuel TV....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ronda by Armbar.... Or Liz by TKO in the 3rd


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Ill go out on the limb and say Rousey by armbar in the 1st Round.
> 
> I really cant believe that they didnt try to stack this card. Hardcore fans may like these fights. But honestly all I objectively see are either no names or mismatches that are going to have 1 sided beatdowns all across the card. The new ranking systems make it look worse, almost no ranked fighters on this card and the ones that are ranked in Top 10 are fighting unranked fighters. They really are banking that Rousey will pull out Jon Jones like PPV numbers. Silva vs Stann Japan Card is WAY more stacked and that one is on Fuel TV....


Card has a bunch of names on it, just a bunch of mismatches except for Hendo/Machida.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ronda by armbar or tko. She's just too good.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Hell yeah! It might sound crazy but I'm more excited for this fight than any other main event in recent memory.
> 
> Will Liz be able to pull of the upset or will Ronda take another limb home with her?


You're more excited for this than Aldo-Edgar? Are you for real?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

luckbox said:


> You're more excited for this than Aldo-Edgar? Are you for real?


I am too actually, we all knew Aldo was winning that fight, and Edgar had no business being in the cage with Aldo.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> I am too actually, we all knew Aldo was winning that fight, and Edgar had no business being in the cage with Aldo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ronda by 1st round armbar. Dont see how anybody can predict anything else at this point.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Ronda by 1st round armbar. Dont see how anybody can predict anything else at this point.


Are we just ignoring octagon jitters for her then? There's no way that she'd be too apprehensive, fighting on the biggest stage of them all? Certainly the biggest fight of her largely untested career. I think nerves will play a much larger role in this fight than people are anticipating.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

My question is will she really go out and do an arm bar again even though she's won every fight in that fashion. I'm just thinkin', what if she can't get it. What will she resort to. The only other fighter who won in that sort of fashion was Ken Shamrock and Palhares. Each having their go to submission moves. 

That would be sick though if she retired with an undefeated record with all arm bars. 

*Note* The reason why I say Cyborg would win is because she would be strong enough to power out if not slam her. It's too bad we gotta wait two years most likely now.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> My question is will she really go out and do an arm bar again even though she's won every fight in that fashion. I'm just thinkin', what if she can't get it. What will she resort to. The only other fighter who won in that sort of fashion was Ken Shamrock and Palhares. Each having their go to submission moves.
> 
> That would be sick though if she retired with an undefeated record with all arm bars.
> 
> *Note* The reason why I say Cyborg would win is because she would be strong enough to power out if not slam her. It's too bad we gotta wait two years most likely now.


We already seen Ronda not get the armbar. Everyone forgets Tate got thrown and armbared just like everyone else in the opening minute and she got out. Ronda didn't even sweat it she threw her again opened her up with some ground and pound and then finished. So it's not like Ronda has never had to go past her first option.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> We already seen Ronda not get the armbar. Everyone forgets Tate got thrown and armbared just like everyone else in the opening minute and she got out. Ronda didn't even sweat it she threw her again opened her up with some ground and pound and then finished. So it's not like Ronda has never had to go past her first option.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I can't remember Liz's fights. Hope she can make it somewhat competitive as in deflecting the arm bar and making it past one round.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Cowgirl said:


> I am too actually, we all knew Aldo was winning that fight, and Edgar had no business being in the cage with Aldo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Aldo was a 5:2 favorite and IIRC the majority of forum goers picked Edgar in the GP.

Ronda is a 15:1 favorite.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Ronda is a 15:1 favorite.


Seriously how can this fight be considered a main event with odds like that? Main events should be close. They should of had this fight co main with another title fight as the headline.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K-R Blitz said:


> Seriously how can this fight be considered a main event with odds like that? Main events should be close. They should of had this fight co main with another title fight as the headline.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Name any of JBJ or Anderson silvas fights that have been remotely competitive. the only one I can think of is Chael vs Silva 1.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Killz said:


> Name any of JBJ or Anderson silvas fights that have been remotely competitive. the only one I can think of is Chael vs Silva 1.


Lutter had full mount on Anderson, Hendo took a round from him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> We already seen Ronda not get the armbar. Everyone forgets Tate got thrown and armbared just like everyone else in the opening minute and she got out. Ronda didn't even sweat it she threw her again opened her up with some ground and pound and then finished. So it's not like Ronda has never had to go past her first option.


That's the thing. It's not the armbar. It's the hip too BEFORE the armbar. The one where Rousey winds up in side control.


You CAN defend that. 

Rousey has two Olympic medals, but not two GOLD medals. Rousey's a better athlete. But defending judo throws is technical. Carmouche COULD have learned how, but HAS she?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HellRazor said:


> Carmouche COULD have learned how, but HAS she?


If she's smart she did, if she's overconfident she didn't


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Girl-Rilla... worst nickname currently in the UFC?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

luckbox said:


> Girl-Rilla... worst nickname currently in the UFC?


My vote is still Nick "The Promise" Ring


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothing about Liz's game says she won't eventually catch an armbar. The striker's chance isn't the same with women, they don't have flash KO ability. Maybe 145lbs Cyborg did, but not Liz. I think it ultimately ends in an armbar, no matter how many TD's get stuffed in the early min/rounds.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I kind of hope Rousey wins by something other than an arm bar. I like to see versatility in peoples finishing ability.

Actually just watched the finish to Tate vs. Rousey. I had both hands on my head watching that. What was Tate thinking when not wanting to tap to that sooner? When pride turns into stupidity.. Almost brings the phrase "____ is gonna take a limb home with him/her.) to a whole different level. About as graphic as when Corey Hill broke his leg.

Anyways, I see Rousey winning this.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted for Rhonda, and that's my prediction, but as far as the future of the division and women's MMA. Honestly, the best thing that could happen for the UFC would be to have an eventful fight that is close and exciting with one girl picking up a shocking win in the championship rounds. If Rhonda continues to dominate, people will view the women's ranks the same way the ignorantly say the MW division is weak.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess I am one of the few that just does not see this as a barn burner, I may be wrong but I just feel its way over hyped, time will tell..


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...LOL! Brutal poll! It's pretty obvious. Ronda will most likely come out blazing getting Liz in a bad position and whooooop! There goes Liz on a nasty toss. What's scarier is that Ronda is getting better very fast. I said once her striking gets tighter she may become unbeatable for a while. Bro---you rock her she's just gonna clinch with you, gain position in a blink and toss yer ass to the ground and grapple you until she takes something home. How long has Ronda been tossin' dudes? Since Liz is a striker and Ronda is getting tighter on her striking, there could be some nice exchanges...

*...BIG THX TO LIZ FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY....3 TOURS IN IRAQ...AND A MARINE...best of luck for her up coming fight... *


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Havn't seen any of Liz' fights or simply can't remember. Not going to even bother to say who wins or not. Just want it to see it go past one round at least. If Ronda pulls out another sub within a few minutes not sure if people (the masses) will be satisfied. 

Give us a competitive fight also for the sake of Liz. I mean man, after all that and she loses...that would kinda suck for anybody. 

Any bets if Cyborg will be at ringside. Cuz I remember Tito said he got front row tickets...haha!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only really interested in the fact that I think Liz can do one thing Rhonda's past opponents couldn't and that is match Rousey physically. Strength wise Liz may even have an advantage, lets not forget even as raw as she was at the time she gave Marloes Coenen a hell of a fight. I remember watching it thinking that when this girls skill catches up to her body she is gonna be something. She looked like an animal. I am not convinced she has a chance of beating Rhonda but I think she has as good of a chance as any woman in MMA today.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Carmouche tko


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I am pretty excited for this actually. I voted Rousey, but hope Liz wins just to shake things up and piss off the mma world. I think Liz definitely will pose some threats, if she fights with a maniacal pace she will be able to push Rousey around.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would love to see Carmouche win, from all the interviews and build of footage on her has made me think she is a nice girl... Obviously i think Rhonda takes it though....her terminator stare is so fake though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think as long as Liz can stay out grappling situations then she will be able to stop Ronda with her striking


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think i is pretty clear that Rhonda hates getting hit, she would go all Brock Lesner against a good striker. Im just gonna watch this and hope Liz at least can make it out of the first round.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I think i is pretty clear that Rhonda hates getting hit, she would go all Brock Lesner against a good striker. Im just gonna watch this and hope Liz at least can make it out of the first round.


What makes you think so? We havent seen her get hit or freak out about it so far..
Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> What makes you think so? We havent seen her get hit or freak out about it so far..
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


We've seen her hit. Tate clipped her a few times in their fights Ronda took other no probem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

The probability of Rowdy winning is pretty good. I'm going against the grain, hoping that army training and determination can get Liz the victory via TKO in the later rounds.

Ronda is already acting like she won and she needs a big humbling loss to learn to respect her opponents. Everyone keeps hyping her like she's the greatest fighter on the planet and how 'good' looking she is (barely a 6/7 in my books).

War Carmouche :thumbsup:


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope Liz wins just from watching Primetime and seeing how completely different their two lives are. Knock the poster child off her perch Liz!

Kinda reminds me of WWE in the 90's with Alundra Blayze. Having a women's division built around 1 competitor.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

K-R Blitz said:


> I hope Liz wins just from watching Primetime and seeing how completely different their two lives are.


Kinda reminds me a bit of Rocky I. Flashy champ gives marginal pro a chance at the title. Not to demean Carmouche, but she spends as much time running a gym and teaching classes as she does training. Rousey is a full-time professional fighter.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The sad thing is people are saying how Liz could win if she can stay off the ground. And how she can exploit Ronda's striking.

Ronda at this point is probably a better striker. As novice as Rousey is her striking is still probably better than Liz's. She works with much better coaches and fighters. 

Liz is basically a part time fighter who got a crazy shot at a UFC main event and this is the first time she is training full time.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not interested in this fight at all. Women's MMA is like women's soccer, far from man's level. But... I'll give them the chance to prove me wrong. If Rousey loses, WUFC is going to be weakned. They need her to win, in order to have a good marketing. We'll see...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to be honest. I want Liz to win mainly because of all the hype that is surrounding Linda Rousey. I'd like to see it get taken down a notch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ronda looks SERIOUS!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess the ladies will have to show Henderson and Machida how it's done.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ronda will win by armbar in a 2 minute fight.

Yawn.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ronda's going to take that poor girl's arm.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

And people were saying Carmouche wasn't a legit contender. This is a fight.

Edit: Rhonda wants that americana


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lets go Liz.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL, as if...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like how Joe Rogan tried to trick the stupid people into thinking Liz was going to tap Ronda with a face crank.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man nice fight for the first female ufc bout

dam 10s would have saved her


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how Joe Rogan tried to trick the stupid people into thinking Liz was going to tap Ronda with a face crank.


Still, you have to wonder if Dana shit his pants, haha.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BWoods said:


> And people were saying Carmouche wasn't a legit contender. This is a fight.


Not really. She did better than the other hacks but that's not saying much.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

A much better fight than I thought it would be.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Way to give a fight away. Why the hell you you stay on the ground and invite Ronda to come in when you have a clean chance to get back to the feet? Goddamn that was stupid.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Now I`m convince that there is some conspiracy going on to protect Ronda. cyborg santos will beat Ronda easily.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That was a fun fight.

So much for Liz doing so many arm bar drills until the point where she couldn't be submitted by one. Practice is good, but it's always different come fight time.

Good fight none the less and not a bad effort from Liz. Good job Ronda!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Still, you have to wonder if Dana shit his pants, haha.


The only real interesting aspect of it was that if the crank would bother Ronda enough to make her make a mistake and allow Liz to get under the chin....but it was pretty obvious Ronda was going to get out.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really. She did better than the other hacks but that's not saying much.


Lets be fair, Rhonda is a buzzsaw who has access to some of the best ground fighters in the sport in the Diaz/Gracie families. For Carmouche to not only survive but actually pose a threat is an accomplishment in it's own right. 

I could only imagine a fight between Cyborg and Rhonda but things fell through.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

aerius said:


> Way to give a fight away. Why the hell you you stay on the ground and invite Ronda to come in when you have a clean chance to get back to the feet? Goddamn that was stupid.


Thats what I was thinking. fuk


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

A lot of people would've been submitted by a face crank..


Ok Joe.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Thats what I was thinking. fuk


Because 95 percent of fighters aren't Jose Aldo with cat like dexterity where scrambling back to your feet before they can haul you back down is actually a viable option.


Let alone a woman....


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Because 95 percent of fighters aren't Jose Aldo with cat like dexterity where scrambling back to your feet before they can haul you back down is actually a viable option.
> 
> 
> *Let alone a woman....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

What a joke with the crappy headphones and energy drink.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

didn't watch the fight but i bet you dana gives the sotn to rousey and probably fotn as well even though bermudez,grice and faber/robertson deserve it


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Really...you know she has only one trick...and you still get caught in it....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Really...you know she has only one trick...and you still get caught in it....


like I said the dark ages for WMMA talent is upon us like the UFC 1 days but slightly better, needs more than a bit of time to get to real well roundness among other things


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

After Ronda is there any legit female fighter in that division? Or is she the best by default?


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Pretty boring. I was hoping it would go into the 5th round.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> A lot of people would've been submitted by a face crank..
> 
> 
> Ok Joe.


I was thinking the same thing. Sure it hurts but it's like, they are professionals. Maybe people at your local BJJ gym would tap to it but like come on really?

Question, is it even possible to apply enough pressure with those (Female or male) to break a persons jaw with that? Or even tork their neck at an angle to potentially snap?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

And just like Wiman showed with Sass one trick only gets you so far. I think if Tate gets a rematch she wins or puts up one hell of a fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You can do arm bar drills all you want, but once fight night comes, it's a completely different ball game. Sure, the drills help, but to think just because you drill something, it means you can't be caught in it is way off base. Ronda is really good at that "trick".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Carmouche up kicked Ronda in the boob.

Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Rousey's flame is going to burn out hard. Its pretty clear shes going to arm bar every single bum they put against her to the point that its incredibly boring and predictable and no one will care. Its not like shes Anderson Silva where shes so much better than everyone that you just never know how hes going to kill a man.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

above said:


> Pretty boring. I was hoping it would go into the 5th round.


lol, are you mad? That was hardly a boring fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That was a fun fight in my opinion.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

in before ronda is proclaimed mike tyson again by dana


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, are you mad? That was hardly a boring fight.


Yeah it was a fun fight. sucks that Liz got caught though


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rousey vs. Cyborg has gotta happen some how


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can legit crush someone's jaw with a face crank like that?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't say the arm bar is Ronda's "only" trick. You don't think she trains in everything else? You think she just stays at the gym all day trying to arm bar her team? Her judo is pretty outstanding, but I guess that's no big deal. She didn't go straight for the arm bar either. I'd say it's more of her go to move. If she doesn't get it the first time, it's not like she just falls apart. Just ask Miesha Tate.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Now lets build this divison Dana please.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Azumo said:


> Does anyone know if you can legit crush someone's jaw with a face crank like that?


Hmm, Maia made Rick Story's head explode with it? So you could definitely mess someone up, I guess.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Lets not and say we did.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sara McMann is coming for that ass, bitches.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sara McMann is the only half decent athlete in WMMA and she's older than dirt and probably will be going through menopause during fight week when those two fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Is there any rule on punching to the chest for women? Seems like that would be fairly painful.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AJClark said:


> Hmm, Maia made Rick Story's head explode with it? So you could definitely mess someone up, I guess.


Yeah Maia had his on the jaw though as opposed to the mouth and while Story was in a helpless position. 

He also has a hell of a lot stronger squeeze than a woman.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Is there any rule on punching to the chest for women? Seems like that would be fairly painful.


No....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope Sara McMann is next, I would be interested to see if she could avoid Rhonda's TD's.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah Maia had his on the jaw though as opposed to the mouth and while Story was in a helpless position.
> 
> He also has a hell of a lot stronger squeeze than a woman.


Story would also have a much bigger stronger jaw, women have smaller faces and I would suspect weaker jaw muscles and bones because of that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes but he didn't tap to the jaw pain he tapped because Maia was still choking him...the size of his jaw is irrelevant.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone know what Ronda said to make Joe say "Wow....ok." It sounded funny and/or awkward but I missed it.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Ronda Rousey is a legitimate superstar. Really fun round and the armbar to finish the fight was great! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I hope Sara McMann is next, I would be interested to see if she could avoid Rhonda's TD's.


Why. It's not interesting.

Sara McMann has little to no talent outside of wrestling and is old.

She'd probably try to take Ronda down seeing as she'd probably lose a standup fight anyway.

Either way she's getting subbed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else think that Rousey had actually tapped? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Why. It's not interesting.
> 
> Sara McMann has little to no talent outside of wrestling and is old.
> 
> ...


I think it would be interesting to see Rhonda not toss a woman on the ground and arm bar them in the first round. I would like to see her on bottom I would like to see he strike a bit more. When you consider tonight is the most we have seen of Rousey's game its a little mind boggling.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

the ultimate said:


> Ronda Rousey is a legitimate superstar. Really fun round and the armbar to finish the fight was great! Awesome stuff.


Joe asked her about all of the media attention and she said something along the lines of 'No amount of press can save these women from me'.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

McMann would make it a little more interesting. But I think ronda could still get her to the ground


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably would get tripped or armbarred from guard if she managed to get Ronda down. Ronda's actually a lot bigger than McMann.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

The armbar is the finish, but the setup is that she REALLY good at getting in side control. Plus Carmouche is still raw like sushi, while ROusey was raised by a world class judoka.

You can't beat Rousey if you can't keep her from getting both legs on one side of your body. Sooner or later, she'll isolate her whole body against your arm. There are guys with enough upper body strength to keep a 135 lb woman from getting the armbar from that position. but another 135 lb female? She might exist, but I've never seen her.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, and despite the hate, we are still having a legit discussion about women's MMA.

btw. I saw a gracie video where they were absolutely saying you could crush a jaw, only it wasn't torqued but with pressure directly put on it from behind.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its sad we can't even discuss who can beat Rhonda we just discuss who might be able to make her break a sweat..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah well.

That's women's MMA for you.


All about the Ronda train and a lot of press and photoshoots.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Cyborg is one of the few who can beat Ronda. 
Gina come back and fight Ronda just so /i can see your sexiness again


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Problem is everyone lets Ronda back them into the fence, and then gets clinched and taken down. Someone should just start from southpaw and throw a left high kick as soon as Ronda comes in, it's a freebie strike right there. LHK then step in with a right straight or a right elbow to the head.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Definitely a great start for woman's MMA tonight. Dana's gotta be very happy. This should at least attract more attention from female viewers and if the woman's division can last it will only add to Dana's top goal, which is making as much money as he possibly can.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

on my fb I had like 20 girls posting statuses about the fights.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> on my fb I had like 20 girls posting statuses about the fights.


Did they mention anything about Liz's submission? I'm curious as to whether people think Rousey tapped or not but no one is providing insight  

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Did they mention anything about Liz's submission? I'm curious as to whether people think Rousey tapped or not but no one is providing insight
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


nah they were all sucking Rondas titties lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thats a nice mental picture right there


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats a nice mental picture right there


Not if you seen some of these chicks lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I honestly thought she was going to break her neck...I could see her neck twisting with her face turning red. Then Liz got a bit over confident and invited her down which was a no...no. 

One thing I did notice is that Ronda does not have strong striking...at least not the way Cyborg has. Cyborg punches like a dude. It almost went to the 2nd round. I don't think I've ever seen a boring girls' fight. They seem to have a frenetic fight pace...never any feeling out process.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Not if you seen some of these chicks lol


oh in that case kill them with fire


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh in that case kill them with fire


Ahahah I shall

I trolled one and said Faber was agoing to beat Ronda. and they were like " who is Faber" Then I said " The girl fighting Ronda" They reply with "oh yeah Ronda will beat her no problem by KO"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Ahahah I shall
> 
> I trolled one and said Faber was agoing to beat Ronda. and they were like " who is Faber" Then I said " The girl fighting Ronda" They reply with "oh yeah Ronda will beat her no problem by KO"


oof so dumb they seem


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oof so dumb they seem


Yes, soso dumb


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Proud of these girls. They brought it tonight and didn't disappoint. Can't wait for Tate/Zigano.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Great fight, i was afraid that liz might win it when she had her back and then BOOM, armbar.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, the girls go hard. 7 fights 7 armbars... Rousey is going to be beating everyone before they even touch gloves, especially now the UFC virginity is gone.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Liz is stupid for just laying on her back welcoming in Ronda

And Cowgirl, get a gif of where you though Ronda tapped. I'm still not seeing it


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great fight. Both of them fought like they had something to prove and the crowd really got into it. Best fight of the night by far.

Somewhere in England Liza has a big smile on her face right now.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Liz is stupid for just laying on her back welcoming in Ronda
> 
> And Cowgirl, get a gif of where you though Ronda tapped. I'm still not seeing it


It kind of slipped my mind in all the hububble, but yea...that does ring a bell...i remember a single "slap" in there when she was fighting the choke.


----------



## pontotoc (Mar 4, 2007)

Someone needs to make an animated gif of the upkick to the boob!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some fight gifs


















And a pic of some bite marks on Liz's arm after the neck crank













And here's a pic of Liz showing the bite marks to Ronda


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I know she is bigger but Chris Cyborg would knock the stuffn out of Ronda.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes but he didn't tap to the jaw pain he tapped because Maia was still choking him...the size of his jaw is irrelevant.


I'm pretty sure he tapped because of the pain. I can assure you that a well executed neck crank can make you tap. And if you don't tap, your jaw will most likely crack.

I was surprised not to see Ronda tap though.. She's tough!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

2zwudz said:


> I know she is bigger but Chris Cyborg would knock the stuffn out of Ronda.


So would Gray Maynard which would be pretty much the same thing with how much testosterone Cyborg has going through her body.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I was wrong about trashing bringing these girls in. Great fight. I still think women's MMA for the time being should be an attraction (every two months or so), as opposed to the norm (where it's on just about every card).


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It was my favourite fight of the night and I never thought I'd say this, but I'm so pumped for the women's division! I hope they really get it going.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

well, who didn't see that coming.....


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

That was one damn good fight.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> So would Gray Maynard which would be pretty much the same thing with how much testosterone Cyborg has going through her body.


 No Gray would woop her butt the first round and then gas and let her back in it! HAHA Just jokin!


----------



## jdmsir20 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fight was pretty koo. What headphones was she wearing tho?


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

The fact that Liz put Ronda in danger showed she is human. It will make all of her fights more exciting because you know they are vulnerable and they might lose. Much like the first Silva vs Sonnen fight. I think these near falls only make the fighter more popular. Overcoming adversity is admirable.

Mad respect to Ronda and Liz


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Just me or does anyone want a boob kick gif merged with Lois Griffin holding her boob when she fell over in family guy??


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kney said:


> I'm pretty sure he tapped because of the pain. I can assure you that a well executed neck crank can make you tap. And if you don't tap, your jaw will most likely crack.
> 
> I was surprised not to see Ronda tap though.. She's tough!


Agree.
Story wasn't being choked in any way. The crank pain alone made him tap cause he had nowhere to go. There's a sweep from the guard in BJJ where you embrace your opponent's head with the GI sleeves and twist it to one side. The pain of the crank do all the rest and you're on top again.

Liz attempt was fast and legit and Ronda had to fight for her life.
Great fight for both ladies.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> After Ronda is there any legit female fighter in that division? Or is she the best by default?


...Good point. I think a cleaned up Cyborg deserves her own weight class. She was destroying everyone but Tito is representing her now and it's back to the Dana/Tito drama crap again. I think Cyborg & Rousey should meet at a catch weight. Settle the score to see who REALLY is the very best female MMA fighter on the planet. Everyone would want to see that fight...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

jdmsir20 said:


> Fight was pretty koo. What headphones was she wearing tho?


It read MONSTER across the top of it. They showed it briefly in an overhead camera shot when she was leaving the octagon.


----------



## jdmsir20 (Feb 25, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> It read MONSTER across the top of it. They showed it briefly in an overhead camera shot when she was leaving the octagon.


OH yee, I googled it anyway 

I wonder if she actually used them to train, to block out noise/etc.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jdmsir20 said:


> OH yee, I googled it anyway
> 
> I wonder if she actually used them to train, to block out noise/etc.


More like someone paid her a shit load of money to walk out with them on/be seen with them etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Liz is stupid for just laying on her back welcoming in Ronda
> 
> *And Cowgirl, get a gif of where you though Ronda tapped. I'm still not seeing it*


Have a look at Hammer's post #135, Stun. I remember seeing it live. But slowed down a bit in that gif, it just looks like my future ex-wife is trying to adjust her grip on Liz's ankle and misses.

*shrugs*

.


----------

